# Last names.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

When it comes to characters, last names are something I typically ignore, however I've recently run into a few problems. Namely character hosting sites where names cannot be unique, and my character's first name is taken, then I suddenly have no idea what to do because unlike many furries who use names like "Firstname Adjectivenoun" or something, I've not given mine a last name.

So, last names for sonas/original characters. Do you have one?
If so, what kind is it & how did you come up with it?

I personally don't like the adjective + noun format, Ie "Eric Flameclaw" or "John Direwing", so I don't think I'll be giving my fursona the last name "IDIOTMOUTH" or "BITEYFACE"

Or perhaps I totally should.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 9, 2018)

The last name of my fursona is Mayflower. When I created my fursona, I was subscribing to a comic where the main characters had names and outfits that were related to colors or flowers. I took inspiration from that and chose Mayflower. I can't really recall where it came from. I think I was trying to come up with a feminine and flowery last name, and I wanted it to be longer than her first name, Constance. 

The artist behind the comic I was subscribing to, drew my fursona for me, and put mayflowers on her dress. I've always loved that little touch of detail.


I really like last names for fursonas. I don't think they have to mean anything, though.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 9, 2018)

I've always given them actual surnames

Robicheaux
Crosby
Mayette
Wilmott
etc.

Always looked upon Acadian surnames and ones associated with Métis


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2018)

I just looked up common last names for the country I imagined her family is from and picked one that sounded okay. If you don't have an ethnicity/cultural background in mind, I'm sure there are lots of last name generators out there.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2018)

Cool Last Names


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm a little hesitant on using real surnames, for one I don't want to use my own (for obvious and non-obvious reasons) but I feel like choosing another might be weird in some way. Like, that's someone's last name, it seems a little awkward, yeah?
Also, doesn't always fit in with a character's lore/backstory.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

Constance said:


> The last name of my fursona is Mayflower. When I created my fursona, I was subscribing to a comic where the main characters had names and outfits that were related to colors or flowers. I took inspiration from that and chose Mayflower. I can't really recall where it came from. I think I was trying to come up with a feminine and flowery last name, and I wanted it to be longer than her first name, Constance.
> 
> The artist behind the comic I was subscribing to, drew my fursona for me, and put mayflowers on her dress. I've always loved that little touch of detail.
> 
> ...



That's really nice, actually. The two names flow well together.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a little hesitant on using real surnames, for one I don't want to use my own (for obvious and non-obvious reasons) but I feel like choosing another might be weird in some way. Like, that's someone's last name, it seems a little awkward, yeah?
> Also, doesn't always fit in with a character's lore/backstory.


Fair, but anything you choose could end up being someone's actual name. Heck, there was a contestant on project runway a few years back named Gunnar Deathrage. My thought on it is that if it's a common last name, like Smith, then it won't be too awkward since there are literally a thousand Smiths and you couldn't possibly be singling one of them out with it. Make sense? But that's just my opinion on it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm a little hesitant on using real surnames, for one I don't want to use my own (for obvious and non-obvious reasons) but I feel like choosing another might be weird in some way. Like, that's someone's last name, it seems a little awkward, yeah?
> Also, doesn't always fit in with a character's lore/backstory.


Unless you see yourself as that character then no, it isn't awkward. At least with how I view characters, they're their own entities.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I don't think I'll be giving my fursona the last name "IDIOTMOUTH" or "BITEYFACE"
> 
> Or perhaps I totally should.



I want to see you do that.

Also I thought BITEYFACE was *alternate word for female dog*face


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I want to see you do that.
> 
> Also I thought BITEYFACE was *alternate word for female dog*face



Bitchface could also work. Though, I am a guy, I don't want to reclaim something that's usually used against women, might be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 9, 2018)

lol


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 9, 2018)

My fursona's last name is BloodChalice.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 9, 2018)

Electra BloodChalice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki because I'm juuichi's 69th degree cousin :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

I like Biteyface! <3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I like Biteyface! <3



Am I _really _about to become "King Biteyface"...?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

It rolls off the tongue oddly well.

It's like one of those names that due to the respect attached to it, is actually badass. Like a Mob boss named _Michelle_ or something.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 9, 2018)

I too am a mob boss.
And also a king.

Those two things are not mutually exclusive, I just happen to be a king of the underworld.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for bringing up the subject, KMK! My own last name of Throqutak is from Tolkien's Black Speech. Literally translated, it means "devour them." I'm still working out the background details for that family name, but for now, it's safe to say it's got something to do with us kobolds' tendency to eat just about anything that'll fit into our hungry little maws. lol


----------



## Sealab (Apr 10, 2018)

I use common last surnames because I feel like it gives a bit of authenticity to the characters, especially if you give them an accent to go with it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeaaaaaah I don't like giving character random nationalities, I'm not American or English myself and I've seen plenty of people give their fursona my nationality, while turning it into an ignorant stereotype in the process.

Not saying you can't make your character a different nationality, but be respectful about it, and don't do it if you don't know anything about the country.

Also, sonas are supposed to represent you, right?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 10, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yeaaaaaah I don't like giving character random nationalities, I'm not American or English myself and I've seen plenty of people give their fursona my nationality, while turning it into an ignorant stereotype in the process.
> 
> Not saying you can't make your character a different nationality, but be respectful about it, and don't do it if you don't know anything about the country.
> 
> Also, sonas are supposed to represent you, right?


Mine doesn't so much represent me as she is just a character to masquerade around as. 

And even though I'm American, I'm also part every white country in Western Europe. British, Swedish, German, Austrian, Irish, Scottish, Norwegian, Welsh... Basically if they're pale as fuck, I'm related to them. So giving my sona an Austrian name and familial background isn't that far off.

Plus, since America's a melting pot, you can have various names from varies places while still being American. For instance, I grew up in an area that was settled by Germans and almost everyone had a German last name despite being removed from that culture and country. I get that some people can be dicks about stereotypes, but just having the last name doesn't mean they are that nationality.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 10, 2018)

I have one who has Aderson as a last name...because he is the son of Ader. 

Harte was another last name as for awhile I associated the character with my heart and put a name to correlate. 

Viktor is one because I wanted both my names in one for a proper sona. 

Hyliomos is one as I bastardized words meaning “of the forest” 

There’s more but I’m needing to leave now...


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 10, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Also, sonas are supposed to represent you, right?


My fursona doesn't represent me. She's simply a character I really like, which has given me a lot of freedom to design her. Maybe there are people who would say that she's not a true fursona then. Maybe they're right. It doesn't really affect me either way. My fursona is the protagonist of my own imagined furry story, and she's the centerpiece of my FA gallery.

I'm curious about what kind of name you will end up choosing


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 10, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> When it comes to characters, last names are something I typically ignore, however I've recently run into a few problems. Namely character hosting sites where names cannot be unique, and my character's first name is taken, then I suddenly have no idea what to do because unlike many furries who use names like "Firstname Adjectivenoun" or something, I've not given mine a last name.
> 
> So, last names for sonas/original characters. Do you have one?
> If so, what kind is it & how did you come up with it?
> ...


You do realize that the vast majority of surnames originated as titles, nicknames, honours, and professions, right?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 10, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You do realize that the vast majority of surnames originated as titles, nicknames, honours, and professions, right?



Yeah, I am aware.
What are you suggesting?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 10, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yeah, I am aware.
> What are you suggesting?


An option is to come up with some cheesy portmanteau and then pretend that the constituent words are what the name means in some alternative language. If it can work for Dwarf Fortress (especially a place called Boatmurdered), it can work here as well.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 10, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> An option is to come up with some cheesy portmanteau and then pretend that the constituent words are what the name means in some alternative language. If it can work for Dwarf Fortress (especially a place called Boatmurdered), it can work here as well.



And we're back to Biteyface.
Or, actually, "Facebiter" in this case.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 10, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And we're back to Biteyface.
> Or, actually, "Facebiter" in this case.


All that comes to mind are face-eater squigs and whatshisnuts that tried to eat another guy's face off one time in Florida.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

What sounds like a good last name for Aaron?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What sounds like a good last name for Aaron?



Aaron Assinator.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Aaron Assinator.


Original content is original


----------



## Stealtheart (Apr 10, 2018)

I always give my sonas both a first and surname. It just seems strange to me not to. 
I used the surname  Ó Coileáin for my main sona for a few reasons.
Firstly because my sona is something of a reflection of myself. I'm descendant of Irish immigrants to America and I'm fiercely  proud of my Irish heritage and my own Irish surname. I wanted to reflect that history and pride in my sona and give him an Irish surname. I picked Ó Coileáin because it's the surname of my personal hero Michael Collins, a true down to Earth man and who without Ireland would never have been free. I used the Irish form of the name because the Irish language is one of my biggest passions. As I see it without our language we can't hold claim to be Irish, the language is integral to who we are and I feel the Irish people are forgetting that, so I try and use Irish whenever I can. 

For my other sonas/characters I use a surname from their country of birth. I'll pull up a list and pick one that has some sort of meaning to the sona's personality.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> For my other sonas/characters I use a surname from their country of birth. I'll pull up a list and pick one that has some sort of meaning to the sona's personality.


Good idea!


----------

